# CHICAGO/IL Meetup!



## supersoshychick (Jun 4, 2009)

I'm making this new thread for Chicago because so many members are inactive or banned. So let's start this over! I live in the south suburbs of Chicago, many people live in different parts. So please tell which part of Chicago or IL you live in, so we can figure out a place where we ALL can meet this summer. I'm in need of friends that understand me, and I'm quite sure most of you guys need the same.


----------



## Xeros (Oct 19, 2006)

Kankakee, IL


60 miles south of chicago.


----------



## VagueResemblance (Apr 17, 2010)

Indiana - 30 minutes away from Chicago.
I'll be living elsewhere before the summer, however.


----------



## flyfisherman87 (May 2, 2010)

Hey I'm in Wheaton.


----------



## QuietCoral (Mar 23, 2005)

I'm in Hinsdale, IL which is the west suburbs.


----------



## Nysrok (Feb 1, 2008)

An hour southwest of Chicago


----------



## trevor35th (Oct 22, 2008)

Naperville

I've been pretty busy and haven't posted much recently but now that it's warming up hopefully we can get a group outing going.


----------



## Kush (Nov 29, 2008)

i vote six flags


----------



## AliBaba (Nov 16, 2005)

If you guys go to Six Flags......I'm there. It's been too long since I've been on a roller coaster and I feel the overwhelming urge to ride "The Eagle" backwards. Unless it's closed of course. Which it very well might be.


----------



## Mike1983 (May 24, 2010)

*Chicago Friend waiting*

I live in Chicago, in the city. If anyone wants to meet up and talk, just shoot me an email.

I would love to meet with someone who suffers from social anxiety. I think it would be a huge relief to just talk to someone in the same situation.

I am a member of several meetup groups but the meetings are usually scheduled for when I work. Plus, meeting with one person to chat, hang out, seems a bit easier than meeting a whole group.

I would love to make some new friends, wouldn't you?

Hope to hear from you soon!


----------



## emptybottle2 (Jan 18, 2009)

Taste of Chicago, anyone?


----------



## GoldenGray (Mar 22, 2009)

I'm about five hours away from Chicago, but hell, I'd definitely make the drive. I don't do much with my life so it would add a little bit of excitement. lol. Be nice to meet new people.


----------



## decodude (Feb 28, 2004)

*There are several groups in chicago*

There are several groups in chicago as well. Here are a few that I know of.

http://health.groups.yahoo.com/group/SA-Chicago/

http://www.meetup.com/shyness-23/


----------



## shivam (Jul 8, 2010)

good....


----------



## Kush (Nov 29, 2008)

*to far*

can we have a meeting asap caus I need 2 talk 2 people with my problems. six flags im tellin ya, get urself a coke bottle and ull get a discount


----------



## MattFoley (Dec 5, 2009)

Is anybody still out there?


----------



## VC132 (Sep 1, 2010)

decodude said:


> There are several groups in chicago as well. Here are a few that I know of.
> 
> http://health.groups.yahoo.com/group/SA-Chicago/
> 
> http://www.meetup.com/shyness-23/


yo becks, that yahoo group is still active^. i just clicked it.


----------



## jagmusic (Oct 18, 2010)

Hey Dekalb, IL here. Thinking of going to the support group at UIC soon.


----------



## jagmusic (Oct 18, 2010)

Next Spring, one of us unassertive people needs to get something going. Or a group of unassertive people. Maybe if we have a large enough group, each contributing about 0.1% of an assert, we can organize something. Just kidding, but it would be GREAT to do something. I'm def down for Six Flags too.


----------



## mintz (Oct 23, 2010)

I live about 15 minutes from St Louis so about 5 hours from Chicago


----------



## k0mnatad0t (Nov 15, 2009)

I'll be assertive. I don't have social anxiety anymore and haven't been on this site in a long *** time. But I was thinking today..what about those who still struggle? I want to show the world there is a way!

..or something like that.

So Chicagoans! Let's arrange something. Really. We should just meet at a park or the zoo or the aquarium or something nice and peaceful. I think SA strugglers enjoy peace. Then we can just talk and become friends and be merry and take pictures and drink coffee and eat baguettes and laugh at the world and enjoy the peace and beauty around us.

These are all just ideas..but seriously, let's get more conversation going and perhaps I will spearhead this thing.


----------



## alex911 (Oct 25, 2010)

I`ll be interested if this type of event will happen sometime next year and if there is no minimum age requirement.


----------

